# Cedar Falls/Hocking Hills Ohio



## JRE313 (May 25, 2013)

Here is a waterfall I found when I was in Ohio.
I have not done too many waterfalls before.
Let me know what you think!


----------



## Devinhullphoto (May 30, 2013)

I plan on going there this summer with my wife and I was hoping to get some great HDR and long exposure shots. 

Great shot!


----------



## Designer (May 30, 2013)

Very nicely done!


----------



## PeterN (May 31, 2013)

The colors are great!
Do you have a cropped version of the photo with more waterfall on it?


----------

